# Please excuse my obvious ignorance...



## aziza (Mar 27, 2007)

...but I couldn't find any information about this anywhere.  1st question:

When working a model on a shoot are you responsible for grooming her fingernails/toenails? Filing and such?

and:

When applying a creamy product like moisturizer or self tanner to the body (specifically the legs) it is neccesary to use a brush? I know, in some artists opinion, using your hands on a client is a_ huge_ no-no. _But_ that's a lot of area to cover with a foundation or buffer brush lol. 

BTW I'm not testing or anything like that yet (I'd  assist with an experienced MA first) but it's all valuable info IMO.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 27, 2007)

Watch licensing regulations in your state in regards to the nails. I'm assuming that's like hair stuff, where in some areas you're prohibited from doing hair at all unless you have the proper licensing.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 28, 2007)

Your model should come in with their nails at least groomed, but we all know how "should" and real life situations work out....sometimes models suck & you don't want to be stuck with photos that you can't use because of something as simple as finernails.

I keep nail polish, disposable files & clear polish in my kit (which also doubles to stop runs in pantyhose).


----------



## martygreene (Mar 28, 2007)

Models are responsible for arriving on-site properly groomed. This includes being up to date on any hair removal services they have done, nails, haircolor, etc. If the shoot requires a specific nailcolor, it may be within your duties to apply this. Models should be arriving with their nails either bare, or with a natural appearing manicure.

Also, for body work, I tend to use brushes/sponges for anything which I'm not airbrushing (my primary go-to for extensive body work).


----------



## ette (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Models are responsible for arriving on-site properly groomed. This includes being up to date on any hair removal services they have done, nails, haircolor, etc. If the shoot requires a specific nailcolor, it may be within your duties to apply this. Models should be arriving with their nails either bare, or with a natural appearing manicure._

 
Marty is correct. Modeling requires work - they need to always have haircolor done, clear skin (although there are exceptions), clean nails, groomed brows etc. If they aren't serious about their self grooming they are not serious about modeling.


----------



## aziza (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks ladies. I would be mad as hell if I wasted my time finding and booking the talent just to find out that he or she has grooming issues. Blecch!  

And thanks for answering my other question Marty!


----------

